# MTB für kurzes Frauchen



## Zombie025 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo an die Damenwelt,  
ich hoffe, als Mann hier nicht gesteinigt zu werden, aber eigentlich geht's ja um eine Lady, insbesondere um meine Holde...
Diese benötigt ein Zweirad. 
Problem: Größe 1,55, Schrittlänge 70cm, Gewicht normal (hab mich nicht getraut, zu fragen), im großen und ganzen recht zierlich.
Die Canyon-Größenberatung winkt bei Rahmengröße S ab und empfiehlt XS, welche leider nicht mehr lieferbar ist. Da jetzt gerade die Trockenzeit anfängt, wäre jetzt die richtige Zeit, daß Bike zu kaufen, zumal ich in wenigen Wochen eine Dienstreise nach DE habe und das Bike gleich mitnehmen könnte.

Also, welcher Hersteller hat solche kleinen Räder in vernünftiger Qualität im Angebot, bevorzugt unter Berücksichtigung der weiblichen Geometrie und ohne alberne Lackierung (Blümchen gehören an den Wegesrand und nicht aufs Dekor). 
Die Ausstattung sollte angemessen sein, Preisrahmen so grob 2,000EUR, Fully bevorzugt (die Wege sind recht holprig), leicht, kein Downhill... 
Können die hiesigen Ladies mir helfen?

Vielen Dank!

Achso: Forensuche hab ich benutzt, aber unter dem Schlagloch "zierlich", "freundin", "klein" usw. nix gefunden.


----------



## Bergradlerin (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi Zombie025! Vielleicht wirst Du ja hier fündig? Da geht es um Bikes für Mädels - und erstaunlich viele von uns fahren "Männerbikes..." 

Ansonsten wie immer der Tipp: Die Oberrohrlänge entscheidet! Lass doch Deine Freundin mal in einem großen Laden probesitzen, nimm einen Meterstab mit und miss nach. Und dann bieten viele Hersteller auf ihren Homepages Angaben zu den Rahmengeometrien bzw. Maßen. So habe ich mich auch durchgekämpft, als ich ein Rennrad gesucht habe. War für mich auch nicht ganz einfach, weil ich da einen deutlich kürzeren Rahmen brauche als beim MTB.

P.S.: Gesteinigt wird hier nur auf Wunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab auch nur 1,58 und bin (als Einsteigerin) bei nem Focus Vamp (letztjähriges Modell mit deutlich besserer Ausstattung) gelandet, das einzige, das ich in meiner Größe kriegen konnte. 

Trotz hochwertiger Ausstattung bin ich aber von der Geometrie her nicht ganz so zufrieden, man sitzt sehr "brav", also recht aufrecht, was mich bergauf stört, wenns steil wird. Außerdem ist es zwar sehr komfortabel, aber könnte "härter" sein (kanns nicht anders erklären).

Andererseits für den Einstieg gut, aber wie schon gesagt: Das 2009er-Modell war deutlich schlechter ausgestattet und die Lackierung hat mir auch überhaupt nicht gefallen.


----------



## Veloce (25. Oktober 2009)

Meine Empfehlung Specialized Safire Comp Gr S. Das 2010 Modell gibts auch in blauweiß . Liegt nicht ganz im Preisrahmen  . 
Oder  das 2011 er Conway Queen MF 800  in RH 39 . Ab Mitte November  lieferbar.
conway-bikes.de
specialized.com


----------



## trhaflhow (26. Oktober 2009)

in der aktuellen mountainbike ist ein testbericht ladybikes.
vielleicht ist ja was dabei


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Oktober 2009)

http://www.puky.de/

Vielleicht wird sie ja auch dort fündig


----------



## Warnschild (26. Oktober 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> http://www.puky.de/
> 
> Vielleicht wird sie ja auch dort fündig



Siehst Du, @TigersClaw, das ist das Problem kleiner Frauen. Eigentlich sollte es ein Witz sein....


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. Oktober 2009)

Tja, das hat frau nun davon: Weil sie kürzer ist, wird sie verar... Und dabei hängt so ein kleines Leichtgewicht am Berg alles ab, was (wie auch ich!) groß und damit logischerweise auch schwerer ist.


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Oktober 2009)

Warnschild schrieb:


> ... Eigentlich sollte es ein Witz sein....



Es war einer, und ich wollte damit niemanden angreifen


----------



## ZeFlo (26. Oktober 2009)

bei der körpergrösse wirds ziemlich eng.
meine frau ist knapp 3cm grösser, das war nicht wirklich einfach etwas zu finden.
bei diesen körpergrössen wird die oberrohrlänge vermutlich bei  51 - 53cm zu liegen kommen. da sieht es bei cube/ghost/canyon/conway und wie sie alle heissen, düsterst aus.

es bauen eigentlich nur us marken bikes in richtig klein (13/14" xs/xxs) mit entsprechenden oberrohren und ausreichend schrittfreiheit. 

sehr guter lesestoff (in fremländisch) hier bei titus.

meine frau mit 158cm, normal proportioniert fährt als hardtail ein 13" voodoo,   seit gestern auch ein titus fully, ähnlich dem hier.







so sieht in etwa ein passendes rad für ein frau um die 155/160 aus.
alles was ein längeres sitzrohr und/oder oberrohr hat ist deutlich zu gross.

ciao
flo

ps: meine frau würde mir was husten wenn ich sie frauchen titulieren würde


----------



## Warnschild (26. Oktober 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Es war einer, und ich wollte damit niemanden angreifen



Schon klar. Hab nur bewusst den Sinn verdreht, weil einem als kleine Frau leider wirklich oft scheinbar nur schlecht ausgestattete, bunte Pseudofahrräder zur Verfügung stehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (26. Oktober 2009)

- trek fuel ex 
- kona lisa
- cube ams 

oberrohr von focus bzw. specialized ist zu lang.


----------



## trhaflhow (26. Oktober 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> &postcount=82"]13" voodoo,[/URL]
> ps: meine frau würde mir was husten wenn ich sie frauchen titulieren würde



daran habe ich mich auch gestört aber es gibt die wildesten cosenamen
vielleicht sagt sie ja hundchen oder dackel zu ihm


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ansonsten wie immer der Tipp: Die Oberrohrlänge entscheidet!



Bei Kurzbeinigen ist das leider nicht so, da ist die Steuerrohrlänge viel entscheidender. Denn die Überstandshöhe hängt in erster Linie vom Laufraddurchmesser, der Gabeleinbauhöhe und eben der Steuerrohrlänge ab. Es gibt leider nicht viele Hersteller, die ein sehr kurzes Steuerrohr haben. Wenn dann noch ein Federweg von über 100mm sein soll, wird´s echt verdammt eng, trotz diverser Tricks mit gebogenem Oberrohr, etc.
Ich glaub, die Specialized Saphire gibt´s recht klein. Mein Steppenwolf hat ein sehr kurzes Steuerrohr, die kleinste Rahmengröße ist allerdings 43cm. Aber  wie viele andere schon geschrieben haben, probieren geht über studieren...  Rotwild hat auch Bikes in XS, allerdings kenne ich da die Geometriedaten nicht. Alles was Steuerrohr mehr als 100mm hat, wirst vergessen können.


----------



## mtbbee (26. Oktober 2009)

mit 166 fahre ich selbst ein Hardtail Rotwild in XS und es passt perfekt - also mit 10cm weniger Höhe, wirds nicht mehr fahrbar sein - denke ich.

Das Trek Ex in der WSD Ausführung gibts auch in 14.5 " - war mit persönlich zu klein, deshalb habe ich mich für die "normale" 15.5 Version entschieden. Die kleine Ausführung könnte was für Dein Frauchen  sein.


----------



## mountymaus (26. Oktober 2009)

Den hier habe ich mitte letzten Jahres abgegeben, der war mir meiner Meinung bei meinen 1,63m auch zu klein. Zumindest habe ich mich nicht richtig wohl gefühlt. Wenn man das gewusst hätte, dass es hier auch mal ein Lady Forum gibt...


----------



## eggbeater (26. Oktober 2009)

Das Thema hatten wir bei uns auch. Die  " Kleine  " eines Bekannten ist auch knapp über 1,50 er hat dieses gekauft. http://www2.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/cypher/4384/39209/
Giant bietet die Räder immer schon in sehr kleinen Größen an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sushy (28. Oktober 2009)

Bin 165 cm und hab das Fusion Mrs Floyd in M, gibts also auch noch ne Nummer kleiner in S.


----------



## Zombie025 (28. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Tips (Ausnahme bestätigt die Regel), jetzt kann ich schonmal zielgerichteter suchen.
Die Idee mit dem Probesitzen im nächsten großen laden war ja nicht schlecht, leider ist der nächste Laden ca. 6tkm entfernt... Aus diesem Grund wird es ein Blindkauf werden, dank eurer Tips hoffentlich kein Fehlkauf.
Falls noch weitere gute Ideen kommen, immer her damit.

Gruß

Zombie

PS: Frauchen verwende ich natürlich nie! im direkten Kontakt und hier im Forum ließt sie ja nicht mit


----------



## ZeFlo (28. Oktober 2009)

Zombie025 schrieb:


> ... leider ist der nächste Laden ca. 6tkm entfernt...



stimmt! knapp nicht an 'nem samstag vormittag zu schaffen 

ciao
flo


----------



## trek 6500 (29. Oktober 2009)

@dubbel : ..beim cube ams musst du in 16 zoll aber eine schrittlänge von 80 haben - sonst "sitzt du auf"...und bei weniger als 1,60 wird das kaum klappen . bin 1,70 und komme mit dem o.g. bike gut klar ...


----------



## dubbel (29. Oktober 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @dubbel : ..beim cube ams musst du in 16 zoll aber eine schrittlänge von 80 haben - sonst "sitzt du auf"...


das 2009er ams gibt's als kurze frauenversion 'ams wls' in 15". 
(2010 offensichtlich leider nicht mehr.)



trek 6500 schrieb:


> bin 1,70 und komme mit dem o.g. bike gut klar ...


 1.70 bzw. 1.55 ist ein unterschied von 2 rahmengrößen.


----------



## trek 6500 (29. Oktober 2009)

..o.k. - hatte nicht die lady version gemeint .. sorry ...


----------



## DeBroglie (29. Oktober 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> das 2009er ams gibt's als kurze frauenversion 'ams wls' in 15".
> (2010 offensichtlich leider nicht mehr.)


Auch 2010 gibt es das AMS WLS in 15", sowohl in der Ausstattung Comp als auch in Pro:
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ams-wls-comp_id_35868_.htm
und
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ams-wls-pro_id_35870_.htm
Ich kann zumindest bestätigen, dass das 15" bei 158cm Körpergröße sehr gut passt.


----------



## schlammdiva (29. Oktober 2009)

ich bin 1,58m "groß"  und hatte das Trek fuel wsd (women specific design) in 16" und den gibts noch kleiner in 14,5".
War ein wirklich ein klasse Bike.
Habe jetzt ein Nicolai, da ist über das Customizing auch fast alles möglich,
ist aber auch ne deftige Preisklasse.


----------



## soulslight (29. Oktober 2009)

hallo,

also meine frau gehört auch eher zu den kleinen und kurzbeinigen. wir haben sehr lange gesucht und sie hat schliesslich ein trek fuel wsd genommen, weil sie beim cube probleme mit ihrem nacken bekommen hatte, und das schon nach kurzer fahrzeit. giant hat auch ein gut ausgestattetes modell des trance bis runter zu einer größe von 13,5".

viel spass beim aussuchen


----------



## alex_RCC03 (31. Oktober 2009)

Meine Beste fährt ein Rotwild RCC 1.3 in XS.



Haben wir mit entsprechenden Komponenten so umgebaut, dass es passt.
Allerdings ohne Blümchen und verbogenem Oberrohr, sie kann die Tussi Bikes nicht ab :kotz:
Sie überlegt jetzt aber auf ein Fully umzusteigen und zwar ein C1 Women, also doch ein "Frauen" Bike. Kommt aber meiner Meinung nach ziemlich sportlich daher.....Die gibt es glaube ich auch in XXS für ganz kurze Beine 




Sie wartet schon sehnsüchtig dass es ausgeliefert wird um probezufahren.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octane1967 (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, die Damen (und der Threadersteller)!
Ich habe vor zwei Wochen ein Hardtail für ein Mädel mit 1,60 m/70cm Schrittlänge aufgebaut. Mit 15" Herrenrahmen, aber relativ langem Vorbau (100 mm), da ihre Arme nicht so kurz sind. Bei Überstandshöhen <75 cm wird meiner Ansicht die Luft bei Fullies schnell dünn - alleine schon, weil auch bei kleinen Rahmen in Kombination mit mehr Federweg (>100 mm) häufig die Tretlager entsprechend hoch liegen. Mit zu hohem Oberrohr als Folge.
Das Cube AMS WLS dürfte da eine löbliche Ausnahme sein. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen zum angesprochenen Problem? Speziell Freizeit-/Wenigfahrer wären gefragt.

Küss die Hände,

octane


----------



## Fie (6. November 2009)

Wie meßt ihr denn die Schrittlänge? Mit oder ohne Schuhe?

Ohne Schuhe habe ich 78/79 bei einer Körpergröße von 163cm.
Wo kann ich denn nachlesen, welche Maße ich bei welchen Körpermaßen haben muß?

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wonach ich da explizit suchen soll.


LG

Micha


----------



## Honigblume (6. November 2009)

Ohne Schuhe und untenrum alles ausziehen bis auf die Unterbuchse 

Wasserwaage nehmen, zwischen die Beine nehmen und gemächlich hochziehen (gucken daß die Waage waagerecht ist), wenns unangenehm wird ist es richtig, nun mit einem Zollstock ab Oberkante Wasserwaage messen, tataaa nun hast du deine Schrittlänge 

Den imho besten Maße-Rechner hab ich auf der Canyon Seite gefunden hier http://www.canyon.com/tools/pps.html


----------



## Fie (6. November 2009)

Ich danke dir. Hab ich gleich alles gemacht. Aber mir war schon klar, dass ich einen S Rahmen brauch. 

Den Link finde ich super!


LG

Micha


----------



## dancing Queen (7. November 2009)

...für sehr kurze


----------



## eve77 (14. November 2009)

schlammdiva schrieb:


> ich bin 1,58m "groß"  und hatte das Trek fuel wsd (women specific design) in 16" und den gibts noch kleiner in 14,5".
> War ein wirklich ein klasse Bike.
> Habe jetzt ein Nicolai, da ist über das Customizing auch fast alles möglich,
> ist aber auch ne deftige Preisklasse.



Hallo schlammdiva, bin ähnlich riesig wie du . Wie kommst du denn mit den Übsertandshöhen bei deinen Rädern klar? Das fuel würde mich auch interessieren. Da ich kein allzu kurzes Oberrohr mag und es das wsd nicht in der 9er Ausstattung gibt (und ich gebs zu: auch aus optischen Gründen ) würde ich am liebsten die 15,5" Herrenversion nehmen. Kannst du die Größe bei ca. 157 cm/SL 73 cm empfehlen? 

LG, eve77


----------

